# Kitbashers comparison pics - TOS, TMP, JJPrise



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

When I heard the 'scale' and length of Revell of Germany's 1/500 JJPrise, I instantly started to think about how the new kit would lend itself to kitbashing with the previous incarnations of the Enterprise.


I don't care if you like the JJPrise or hate it, (there are threads for venting your feelings about it), but something that is commonly accepted about the new ship, is that it was mish-mashed from other Enterprises.

So my thought was, why not mish-mash it back with previous Enterprises.
On the JJPrise, I really like the nacelles, but I like the secondary hull the least. So I had thoughts about simply putting the nacelles on the refit.

My JJPrise showed up today from Models4Hobby and I instantly dug in to see how everything lined up.
Here are comparison pics of all the major components.
These pics might also be helpful for those who were wondering just how big this kit is.









Time to warm up the saws.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

DO IT! IMHO whatever you come up with is an improvement.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

whiskeyrat said:


> DO IT! IMHO whatever you come up with is an improvement.


Thanks, but lets keep the love/hate out of it ok.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Very interesting! Not many of us have all the parts necessary to make such a comparison. Thanks for taking the time to do that and share it with us.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

If I had the spare cash I would want to use the primary hull as the basis for a 1:350 scale scout


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Thanks, but lets keep the love/hate out of it ok.


Nothing in that post was meant to imply love or hate. Just my opinion that you could kitbash a cooler looking ship from the parts you have.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Fascinating! Tremendous potential!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the comparison pics! I was wondering what the differences/similarities in scale would be.

Would love to see what you can come up combining your favorite parts together. The saucer and the deflector are the only parts that look decent to me for kitbashing so it would be cool to see how they fit in with other starship parts.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Warning! The kit is made of fragile, thin plastic, rather like vacuform. My ship came in today and I taped up a test fit. One thing that I did was connect the engineering hull to the lower saucer. The front portion of the pylon has tiny tabs to allow it to click into place in the base of the saucer. It is quite a firm connection! After looking at it, I tried to undo the connect, only to have it pop off, the tabs and tip of the pylon remaining in the saucer. It is an easy repair.

Also, on mine, the pylons do connect to the pods quite nicely, but the vertical line of each pod angled inward. Also, from the top, the rear of the engine pods angled outward.

The deflector dish has a rear mounting disk that allows it to be twisted in a direction and the whole assembly appears to be meant to be removable. Possibly for battery access for lights? And/or a light switch like the first runs of th AMT TOS and LESNEY/AMT Enterprise releases.

It is a very good piece of work! Oh, btw found a size comparison drawing from the first film. Get this: the new ship was measured as 1200 METERS! About 3937 feet. A tad over. The new Vengeance would have to be 8000 feet at twice the size of Enterprise! I'll try to remember to post the pic tomorrow.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

So the old parts come from the textured AMT/Ertl refit and the TOS cutaway?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I say "Go for it". I love a good kitbash. Will be keeping up with this thread to see what you come up with.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

A TMP bridge on the JJ saucer would be nice. With the JJ lower sensor dome on the refit...


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

charonjr said:


> Oh, btw found a size comparison drawing from the first film. Get this: the new ship was measured as 1200 METERS! About 3937 feet. A tad over. The new Vengeance would have to be 8000 feet at twice the size of Enterprise! I'll try to remember to post the pic tomorrow.


Supposedly, it's about 2300-2500 feet in "Into Darkness". The scale in the first film was all over the place. lol
That said, I'm down for whichever size they eventually decide is "canon". To me, the Enterprise would have always been a larger ship than we've seen. It's referred to as "a city in space" and yet in many ways is smaller than a modern aircraft carrier. Maybe it's just a personal thing but I like the concept of a larger ship (though I find myself more comfortable with the 2300-2500 range). lol


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I gotta order a few myself, gonna be fun kitbashing instead of just bashing


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Now the aftermarket lower sensor dome to the 1/537-ish refit would look nice on the JJprise. I think Fed Models still has those.

The 1/537 lower dome from the AMT kit itself should be used for something like the Renner, an angular ship that would fit it.


----------

